# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΠΟΡΤΑ  ΓΙΑ ΚΟΤΕΤΣΙ   ΜΕ  ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ   ΠΟΤΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ  HUNTER

## mariost

Εχω  κάνει  μια  κατασκευή  αυτόματης  ηλεκτρικής  πόρτας   για  κοτέτσι που   παίρνει   τις  2  εντολές  για  άνοιγμά   -  κλείσιμο   από  υπολογιστή  ποτίσματος.Δείτε  περισσότερα   στο  video  που  ανέβασα   στο  youtube.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipv_5c34Nk8.
Μπορείτε  να  ρωτήσετε ότι   θέλετε   κάτω  στα  σχόλια  στο  you  tube   ή   εδώ.

----------

CybEng (29-05-17)

----------


## nikknikk4

πολυ αργη η κινηση


αλλαξε  τη ντιζα  " βημα " η το μοτερ

υγ.
μπορει να γινει  και  με πιο φτηνα υλικα πχ.ξυλο.

----------


## mariost

> πολυ αργη η κινηση
> 
> 
> αλλαξε  τη ντιζα  " βημα " η το μοτερ
> 
> υγ.
> μπορει να γινει  και  με πιο φτηνα υλικα πχ.ξυλο.



Εκ  των   υστέρων  διαπίστωσα  ότι  μπορούσε να  γίνει   το  τελάρο  25  εκατοστά  πιο  χαμηλό.Για  μεγαλύτερο βήμα  χρειαζότανε   πιο χονδρή ντίζα (αυτή είναι  12  χιλ.).Προτίμησα  το μοτέρ αυτό  με  τον μειωτήρα   (είναι περίπου  130 w)  γιατί  είναι  αρκετά δυνατό  και   δεν χρηισιμοποιήθηκαν ρουλεμάν (έχει  αρκετές τριβές)Τα  υλικά είναι  φθηνά(του τελάρου)  και δεν  διαβρώνονται.Εν  πάσει περιπτώσει  πρόκειται  για  ερασιτεχνική χομπίστικη   κατασκευή  του σαββατοκύριακου  και θα χαρώ να  ακούσω προτάσεις  βελτίωσης.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Εκ  των   υστέρων  διαπίστωσα  ότι  μπορούσε να  γίνει   το  τελάρο  25  εκατοστά  πιο  χαμηλό.Για  μεγαλύτερο βήμα  χρειαζότανε   πιο χονδρή ντίζα (αυτή είναι  12  χιλ.).Προτίμησα  το μοτέρ αυτό  με  τον μειωτήρα   (είναι περίπου  130 w)  γιατί  είναι  αρκετά δυνατό  και   δεν χρηισιμοποιήθηκαν ρουλεμάν (έχει  αρκετές τριβές)Τα  υλικά είναι  φθηνά(του τελάρου)  και δεν  διαβρώνονται.Εν  πάσει περιπτώσει  *πρόκειται  για  ερασιτεχνική χομπίστικη   κατασκευή  του σαββατοκύριακου  και θα χαρώ να  ακούσω προτάσεις  βελτίωσης.*




ε και ...βαλε  μεγαλυτερη διαμετρο.
 νομιζω οτι δεν θα εχουν προβλημα οι κοτες !


με απλο χρονοδιακοπτη ?

3,40 €

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/2179/Chronodiakoptes.html

----------


## mariost

Χρειάζονται   2   χρονοδιακόπτες  12  v  με  μεγάλο ρελέ  (γιά αναστροφή κίνησης) τουλάχιστον  20  Α (για την εκκίνηση του μοτέρ)) που είναι   και αυτοί  λίγο ακριβοί.Τον υπολογιστή τον  είχα με  καμμένη  την μία από  τις  4 εξόδους(θέλω μόνο 2) .

----------


## nikknikk4

> Χρειάζονται   2   χρονοδιακόπτες  12  v  με  μεγάλο ρελέ  (γιά αναστροφή κίνησης) τουλάχιστον  20  Α (για την εκκίνηση του μοτέρ)) που είναι   και αυτοί  λίγο ακριβοί.Τον υπολογιστή τον  είχα με  καμμένη  την μία από  τις  4 εξόδους(θέλω μόνο 2) .



γιατι χρειαζονται  2 χρονοδιακόπτες ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> .Προτίμησα  το μοτέρ αυτό  με  τον μειωτήρα   (είναι περίπου  130 w)  γιατί  είναι  αρκετά δυνατό  και   δεν χρηισιμοποιήθηκαν ρουλεμάν



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/60RPM-6V-0-3A...cAAOSwZVhWT71r
Το παραπάνω μοτέρ δουλεύει με από 6 έως 12 Vdc . Δεν το σταματά ούτε ο διάολος , 130W είναι πολλά . Γυρίζει με υποδιαίρεση με μεταλλικά γρανάζια δεξιά και αριστερά . Το αγόρασα από Ελλάδα με 5 ευρώ στις 30 στροφές στον άξονα μετά την υποδιαίρεση , αξίζει να το δοκιμάσεις .




> και θα χαρώ να ακούσω προτάσεις βελτίωσης.



 Όποιες βελτιώσεις και να γίνουν , ένα κριτήριο και μόνο θα κρίνει την τελειότητα , και αυτή θα είναι να μην μείνει καμία κότα από έξω κατά την διάρκεια που θα νυχτώσει (οπότε ο χρονοδιακόπτης δεν πληρεί σίγουρα κριτήρια ).

----------


## xristos2

γιαιτ δεν βαζεις μια κλειδαρια να κλειδωνει να τελειωνει η υποθεση

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> γιαιτ δεν βαζεις μια κλειδαρια να κλειδωνει να τελειωνει η υποθεση



Θα την έβαζε αν είχε την καλοσύνη η τελευταία κότα που θα μπει στο κοτέτσι να έκλεινε πρώτα την πόρτα.

----------


## nikknikk4

> γιαιτ δεν βαζεις μια κλειδαρια να κλειδωνει να τελειωνει η υποθεση



γιατι πιθανων δεν εχουν  κλειδια οι κοτες ? :hahahha:

----------


## nikknikk4

> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/60RPM-6V-0-3A...cAAOSwZVhWT71r
> Το παραπάνω μοτέρ δουλεύει με από 6 έως 12 Vdc . Δεν το σταματά ούτε ο διάολος , 130W είναι πολλά . Γυρίζει με υποδιαίρεση με μεταλλικά γρανάζια δεξιά και αριστερά . Το αγόρασα από Ελλάδα με 5 ευρώ στις 30 στροφές στον άξονα μετά την υποδιαίρεση , αξίζει να το δοκιμάσεις .
>  Όποιες βελτιώσεις και να γίνουν , *ένα κριτήριο και μόνο θα κρίνει την τελειότητα* , και *αυτή θα είναι να μην μείνει καμία κότα από έξω κατά την διάρκεια που θα νυχτώσει* (οπότε ο χρονοδιακόπτης δεν πληρεί σίγουρα κριτήρια ).



και αν μια κοτα  (  αρρωστησε -ψοφησε -εχασε τον προσανατολισμο... η  οτιδηποτε αλλο   )  για τον οποο λογο δεν επιστρεψει ?


θα αφησει το κοτετσι ανοικτο να μπει η αλεπου ?

----------


## mariost

> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/60RPM-6V-0-3A...cAAOSwZVhWT71r
> Το παραπάνω μοτέρ δουλεύει με από 6 έως 12 Vdc . Δεν το σταματά ούτε ο διάολος , 130W είναι πολλά . Γυρίζει με υποδιαίρεση με μεταλλικά γρανάζια δεξιά και αριστερά . Το αγόρασα από Ελλάδα με 5 ευρώ στις 30 στροφές στον άξονα μετά την υποδιαίρεση , αξίζει να το δοκιμάσεις .
>  Όποιες βελτιώσεις και να γίνουν , ένα κριτήριο και μόνο θα κρίνει την τελειότητα , και αυτή θα είναι να μην μείνει καμία κότα από έξω κατά την διάρκεια που θα νυχτώσει (οπότε ο χρονοδιακόπτης δεν πληρεί σίγουρα κριτήρια ).



Το  έχεις   δοκιμάσει   αν  κρατά αυτές  τις  στροφές  υπό  φορτίο?
Αυτό  που  χρησιμοποίησα  είχε  μεγάλη διαφορά  (50 %)  χωρίς  φορτίο   με  λειτουργία  με φορτίο  (90  w  και ως  140  w)  και   αντίστοιχη διαφορά  στις  rpm . Γενικά  θέλει  πολλά  πειράματα   και  δοκιμές   αν δεν αντιγράφεις  κάτι  συγκεκριμένο.Και  δυστυχώς  αυτό  τον καιρό  δεν  υπάρχει  ούτε χρόνος  ούτε  χρήμα περίσσειο  για  πολλά  πειράματα. ευχαριστώ  πάντως  για  την  υπόδειξη   θα  το  ψαξω  για  μια  άλλη κατασκευή  που  έχω  στο  νού   με  μικρότερο   φορτίο. Να  είσαι  φίλε μου καλά.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Το  έχεις   δοκιμάσει   αν  κρατά αυτές  τις  στροφές  υπό  φορτίο?
> Αυτό  που  χρησιμοποίησα  είχε  μεγάλη διαφορά  (50 %)  χωρίς  φορτίο   με  λειτουργία  με φορτίο  (90  w  και ως  140  w)  και   αντίστοιχη διαφορά  στις  rpm . Γενικά  θέλει  πολλά  πειράματα   και  δοκιμές   αν δεν αντιγράφεις  κάτι  συγκεκριμένο.Και  δυστυχώς  αυτό  τον καιρό  δεν  υπάρχει  ούτε χρόνος  ούτε  χρήμα περίσσειο  για  πολλά  πειράματα. ευχαριστώ  πάντως  για  την  υπόδειξη   θα  το  ψαξω  για  μια  άλλη κατασκευή  που  έχω  στο  νού   με  μικρότερο   φορτίο. Να  είσαι  φίλε μου καλά.



γιατι χρειαζονται  2 χρονοδιακόπτες ?                         
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post810089
edit 
αστο  ειδα οτι χρησιμοποιειτε και η δευτερη σταση του hunter







> Εκ των υστέρων διαπίστωσα ότι μπορούσε να γίνει το τελάρο 25 εκατοστά πιο χαμηλό.τριβές).




ακομη και τωρα αν αλλαξεις  τη θεση του διακοπτη ,ωστε να κανει μικροτερη κινηση ?
πχ.τον κατω διακοπτη 25 εκατοστα πιο πανω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και αν μια κοτα  (  αρρωστησε -ψοφησε -εχασε τον προσανατολισμο... η  οτιδηποτε αλλο   )  για τον οποο λογο δεν επιστρεψει ?
> 
> 
> θα αφησει το κοτετσι ανοικτο να μπει η αλεπου ?



Τότε φταίει ο κατασκευαστής του συστήματος που δεν προέβλεψε και αυτήν την παράμετρο / πιθανότητα  :Tongue2:

----------


## vasilllis

να βαλουμε reader εξω απο το κοτετσι και οι κοτες να εχουν tag αναγνωρισης.Θα φτιαξουμε και συστημα ενημερωσης μολις νυχτωσει να στελνει μηνυμα απαντες παροντες ή λειπει η Κελυ, η νταιζυ κλπ  :Lol: 



ΥΓ βαλτε και κανενα thumbs up στον φιλο,πιστευω και μονο ο κοπος παρουσιασης του συστηματος αξιζει ΕΝΑ CLICK

----------


## MacGyver

Αν υπάρχει κόκορας, κανονίζει αυτός το βραδινό προσκλητήριο, όπως φυσικά και το αντίστοιχο πρωινό (με την ανάλογη αμοιβή φυσικά) !
Ο πατέρας μου έλεγε: αν καμία κότα έβγαινε έξω από την πόρτα της αυλής, τότε πήγαινε με εκείνη και όχι με τις άλλες μέσα, την πρόσεχε!
Η φύση τα έχει τακτοποιήσει όλα στην εντέλεια.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Αν υπάρχει κόκορας, κανονίζει αυτός το βραδινό προσκλητήριο, όπως φυσικά και το αντίστοιχο πρωινό (με την ανάλογη αμοιβή φυσικά) !
> Ο πατέρας μου έλεγε: αν καμία κότα έβγαινε έξω από την πόρτα της αυλής, τότε πήγαινε με εκείνη και *όχι με τις άλλες μέσα*, την πρόσεχε!
> Η φύση τα έχει τακτοποιήσει όλα στην εντέλεια.



αν και ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα


Η φύση τα έχει τακτοποιήσει
 εχει προνοησει να *τρωει* και η αλεπου και τα αλεπουδακια...


μηπως... απο κατι τετοια βγηκε και το * κοκορόμυαλος* ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο πατέρας μου έλεγε: αν καμία κότα έβγαινε έξω από την πόρτα της αυλής, τότε πήγαινε με εκείνη και όχι με τις άλλες μέσα, την πρόσεχε!



Και να σκεφτείς τα ίδια ζωώδη ένστικτα έχω και εγώ που προτιμώ τις αλανιάρες γυναίκες από τις σπιτόγατες.  :Lol: 
Λογικά για να γίνει αρκετά τέλειο ένα τέτοιο σύστημα , θα πρέπει να γίνει με την ίδια λογική που λειτουργούν και οι συρόμενες πόρτες με αισθητήρα κίνησης . Ο οποίος θα λειτουργεί μόνο αφού νυχτώσει (την ημέρα μόνιμα ανοικτή η πόρτα ) .
Επειδή όμως και την αλεπού την πιάνει ο αισθητήρας κίνησης , θα πρέπει αυτός ο αισθητήρας να μπορούσε να τροποποιηθεί με βάση π.χ. το βάρος . Ή κάτι θα γνωρίζουν παραπάνω οι ηλεκτρονικοί του φόρουμ.

----------

